# Trouble brushing 6ss rhinestones



## tracey33 (Dec 28, 2010)

Is it just me or does anyone else have problems brushing 6ss stones? I use Hartco sandblast template material, and they lift out of the template just fine after there flipped over. I've been using a Sure-Line brush and it works great for 10ss stones but with 6ss stones they get stuck in the brush and they don't flip over very well. It seems like i'm spending way too much time manually flipping them over.


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

I don't have problems with 6SS at all. Maybe try cutting a sizing template with sets of holes that are specifically sized from, say, 2.2 - 2.8mm in diameter and then brush you stones into that template to see which size works best for you 6SS. That's what I always recommend since the best size can vary depending on a number of factors. You may need to make your circles a little larger.


----------



## Cathy91722 (Feb 26, 2010)

10SS works better for me too, but 6SS I use more of a circular swish than an arching back and forth. Hope that makes sense to you..


----------



## tracey33 (Dec 28, 2010)

I'm glad you replied sandy. By the way I'm very pleased with my Zing cutter! But is it normal for the brush to get clogged up with stones? This only happens when I use 6ss


----------



## Knehmer (May 6, 2007)

I use a microfiber brush for 6ss...it is normal for the other to get filled with stones of this size


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

I've not had that happen where my Shur-line gets clogged. I wonder if static electricity might be causing them to get caught up in your brush.


----------



## tracey33 (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the info.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

Knehmer said:


> I use a microfiber brush for 6ss...it is normal for the other to get filled with stones of this size


Where did you purchase a microfiber brush from?


----------



## Knehmer (May 6, 2007)

The Rhinestone World.


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

BlingItOn said:


> Where did you purchase a microfiber brush from?


Just about any auto supply store will have them as well... They are actually used for applying wax and polishes as well.

Kevin


----------

